# Burstner Delfin - lack of rain strip over habitation door



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi

We have recently taken delivery of a Burstner Delfin perfromance T700 and one of the "features" of the vehicle is a good shower if you open the habitation door when there is water on the roof. The water seems to be directed that way by the awning storage.

What is the best way of directing the water away from the door? I imagine some sort of rain strip like railway carriages have would do the trick, is there such a product available?

This has become an urgent issue today, I was cleaning the outside of the vehicle whilst my wife was cleaning the inside and she decided to step out just when I was cleaning the roof! 

She was quick to draw my attention to the subsequent soaking she received.

Sandy


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*ttt*

hi ,
yes there is such a product it seals to the outside of the van with sealent over the entrance door and is angled at the edges to protrude about 2inch down each side, cant remember were I`ve seen them.

have you tried cak tanks or Autovan services at wimbourne in dorset, maybe one of the caravan dealers in your area or evevn chelston motorhomes could help.

tramp


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

This is what you need

Peter


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*ser a*

hi Peter ,
yes thats what I`d seen , who makes them?

tramp


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Fiamma :wink:


----------



## chimnut (Apr 4, 2008)

these are fiamma drip strips and can be purchased through fiamma


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

chimnut said:


> these are fiamma drip strips and can be purchased through fiamma


And me


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you get these strips in different colours ie silver/grey, as I'm not sure if white would stand out too much...


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks to everybody who replied, I will be ordering a 75cm rain strip to get rid of this problem. It was interesting to see that other people had this problem as well, which doesn't say much for the designers.

Cheers

Sandy


----------

